# I need help!



## jhogan10 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello .... My story is a long one and I'm hoping to get some help from someone. Even just the smallest bit of hope.

I'm 25, married, and expecting my first child in December. I'm looking for hope and advice. I want to have a somewhat normal life by the time my baby comes and not live in this fog everyday.

When I was 21 I was diagnosed with post concussion syndrome after hitting my head playing baseball. They made me stop playing and basically give up everything in my life. I couldn't drive, I couldn't workout, couldn't go to school, or play ball. Looking back I know I never had a concussion.I had anxiety issues and then being told not to play anymore made them a million times worse. I would have panic attacks and episodes of derealization. This continued for 3 years. I thought there was no way out. Eventually life returned to somewhat normal and I felt like I could live. This lasted two years. Then all of a sudden the day after superbowl in 2015 all of my symptoms came back. I've experienced derealizaiton every day, 24/7 and can't seem to find a way out. I know its from my anxiety but im in this terrible cycle. My derealization is caused by my anxiety but the fact that I can't see right makes me even more anxious so I'm just stuck. I can't do anything without feeling overhwlmed and constantly worrying about how I see the world. Going out to eat, being with friends, driving, its all hard. I just want to get back to normal. Suffering with this for over 5 years without ever getting better is so defeating. I know people say if you get rid of the anxiety then your symptoms will decrease but I can't seem to break out of my cycle and get rid of the anxiety.

I went to a therapist for the first time today. I'm not sure if she will be helpful or not. She says she specializes in derealization which is what i've been looking for.

I really just need signs of hope. Something to make me believe that theres a way out of this. Right now I'm hopeless and worried I'll never get even the slightest bit better. Is there any hope out there?


----------



## indie (Aug 6, 2016)

hello!

I'm so sorry, all of us here understand the struggles of dp/dr and anxiety, and how it can be absolutely miserable. Therapy is such an important part in anyones recovery, and you are lucky to have found one who specializes in derealization. A few things to remember with therapy is that it won't work unless you believe it will. Must sound like utter bullshit, but myself and many others find therapy helpful. Also, if you aren't too fond with your therapist, _find a new one._ I can not stress that enough. Stay open minded, and hopefully you should recover soon. Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

We are all here for ya, and sorry you're struggling. I agree with indie, therapy was the most important thing I could've done for myself. Remember, recovery is a process. There are so many of us who have made great improvement.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

What your going through is NOT permanent...It improves with time....Although it can be very very slow to improve...

If all else fails and you literally feel that you cant go on anymore maybe consider medicine for anxiety...

Everybody deals with this condition in different ways because we are all individual...There is no fool proof treatment for DP....If you find something that works stick with it....

You have found a therapist who specializes in this condition....Thats awesome! They are few and far between....Definitely give that a shot and see how it goes...

Things will improve! I promise ya!


----------



## jhogan10 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you all for the hopeful responses!! Why is it that some people on these threads say there is no hope and that there is no way to recover but others like you all say there is hope and there is he ability to recover? I have hope at some points in the day and then at other points I just feel stuck and there's no way out. I have trouble focusing on the good parts of my day because those are few and far between.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Theres always hope!!!

In fact there is no such thing as a no hoper in life!!!!

You will find a way to deal and cope with this or you will recover completely!!! Its an individual thing...We are all different

Try not listen to people who say you are doomed....Its simply not true...Ya gotta remember lots of people on here are suffering terribly and dont see a way out...I can totally understand why they would be so negative about the chances of recovery (I have been like that many times myself)....DP does after a while leave you totally hopeless....BUT! there is hope....There is ALWAYS hope no matter how dark things become....Serious mental health problems like DP steal hope from us....Its one of the main reasons we all suffer so terribly....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

jhogan10 said:


> Thank you all for the hopeful responses!! Why is it that some people on these threads say there is no hope and that there is no way to recover but others like you all say there is hope and there is he ability to recover? I have hope at some points in the day and then at other points I just feel stuck and there's no way out. I have trouble focusing on the good parts of my day because those are few and far between.


I think you answered your own question there


----------

